# Thunderbolt bridge



## slburkhalter (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I am currently trying to connect/VPN to my company network with my MAC. I'm using a thunderbolt cable to connect to the internet. It's currently not connecting. I already tried changing my dns settings. I verified that i have the right FQDN and IP address. but it still won't connect. doesn't anybody have any ideas for me to use.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you able to get on the "Normal" internet when you are not trying to use the VPN?


----------



## slburkhalter (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes. I have no problems connecting to the internet.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

OK then it is not a internet problem, OS problem, or hardware problem. It is likely a VPN client configuration problem.

I would suggest contacting your companies help desk and request assistance in configuring your VPN. This is all going to be specific to how your company has setup their VPN and we are not going to be able to provide help as the configuration settings will be specific to your companies set up and not "General" answers.


----------



## slburkhalter (Mar 30, 2017)

ok. thank you. i will contact my helpdesk.


----------

